# FOOD SAFEY question about jerky.



## floridasteve (Nov 1, 2016)

Last spring I lost a tub with several packages of my beef and pork jerky.  I thought I left it somewhere.  The other day I found it, in the trunk of one of my old cars, which had been sitting outside all summer.  When I made the jerky a used cure one, and was packaged in vacuum seal bags.  The bags are still sealed tightly.  Do you think they'd still be safe to eat?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 1, 2016)

I'd pitch it. The commercial Process used to make jerky shelf stable is quite a bit different and requires special equipment in a controlled environment.  I did almost the exact thing earlier his year. Pitched four packs.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 1, 2016)

If you got it heated to an IT of 160, got it dry, not bite through tender but really dry, stiff and  cracking when bent, it should be fine. The Cure took care of killing spores and avoiding Botulism, the rest of the salt and process eliminated other bacteria. Once vac sealed, there is no bacteria to grow or cause problems. If by some chance you did re-contaminate after all that, like while sealing, there will be no doubt that it is bad. It will stink...Food poisoning comes from bacteria that grew to dangerous levels but did not cause spoilage or a bad smell and we only find out there was a problem as we are running to the bathroom. It don't matter if it is Potato Salad or Jerky...If bacteria was there and spent the summer in the trunk, sure as shootin' you are going to have ZERO DOUBT that food is contaminated, and spoiled!  As usual with this...The Nose Knows...JJ

Edited to give more detail.


----------

